# Getting Rhoms to eat pellets



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

What's the best method to get rhoms to eat pellets? It was pretty easy to get my reds to eat them, but the rhoms I have now, refuse to even look at them. Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Blue


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Restrict feeding for a few days then soak the pellets in one those garlic fish appetite stimulator liquid things and feed. I have had good success like this.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

E-THUG said:


> Restrict feeding for a few days then soak the pellets in one those garlic fish appetite stimulator liquid things and feed. I have had good success like this.


garlic fish appetite stimulator liquid things? lol

Where do I get one of those?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Lol almost any LFS i got mine from Big Als

http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCatalog/c...e=0&offset=

and this

http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCatalog/c...e=0&offset=

its supposed to have health benefits for the fish aswell


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks E-T


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

which brand pellets are you using. Biogold is coated with fish oil. Ps love em.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

SeedlessOne said:


> which brand pellets are you using. Biogold is coated with fish oil. Ps love em.


I'm using bio-gold. I think my rhoms are just being a PITA about it all. They won't even eat anything in front of me. Just when I'm gone and the lights are out. My RB's are a lot more fun to watch, but I just need to give them time and see if they come around.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

my reds are stubborn too but only to live food. Whenever i throw some guppies in there, they either disappear while i'm not looking or when i'm asleep. Pellets on the other hand are gone once i throw them in. Weird cause i love to see them chase their food but i barely get to see it. Once in a great while if i'm lucky.


----------



## BigBadBlackRhom (Sep 10, 2004)

There was a good post about this just a week ago. Its under "teach a old dog new tricks".


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

BigBadBlackRhom said:


> There was a good post about this just a week ago. Its under "teach a old dog new tricks".


Thanks,
I read the thread, and it had some good tips. So far, I haven't had any luck with pellets, even with the use of garlic guard too. I'll keep trying the rest of the week, but after that, it's back to frozen foods.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Well.....I'm giving up on the pellets for now. They both refuse to eat them, and it's a big PITA to clean up every night.

Since this pellet thing, Now they barely touch the frozen food. Especially the bigger Rhom. He might eat one small 1/2" square piece of fish or shrimp a day, with garlic guard to boot. That's if I leave the room, and It won't eat at all if I sit and watch. Just a little worried and disappointed!

How do I get them to eagerly eat like my reds? These Rhoms hands down, are the most finicky fish, when it comes to eating, I've ever had. Kinda sucks!


----------



## STUD (Jan 27, 2005)

Don't feed them for a while! It took my 13.5" Caribe almost TWO MONTHS to eat. He eats right in front of me now though. Every now and then he won't eat right away, but I just figure he's not hungry. My serra species all eat in front of me too, but some are more aggressive in front of me than others. If I put something in there and they don't eat it I take it out and try again the next day or so. Eventually they realize the food will be taken if they don't eat it and they jump on it. I've only tried pellets with my Brandti though, cause the guy I bought him from had him trained on them. He eats anything I put in his tank, from pellets to live to frozen.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I'll try holding off on the food for a few days, and see what happens.

thanks for the info.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

Blue Flame said:


> Well.....I'm giving up on the pellets for now. They both refuse to eat them, and it's a big PITA to clean up every night.
> 
> Since this pellet thing, Now they barely touch the frozen food. Especially the bigger Rhom. He might eat one small 1/2" square piece of fish or shrimp a day, with garlic guard to boot. That's if I leave the room, and It won't eat at all if I sit and watch. Just a little worried and disappointed!
> 
> How do I get them to eagerly eat like my reds? These Rhoms hands down, are the most finicky fish, when it comes to eating, I've ever had. Kinda sucks!


rhoms will not eat like reds or i should say pygos, if they eat in the light, thats a big
accomplishment. my rhoms will eat at night when the lights are off and no one is in the
room. my 10" is pretty bold, if hes hungry, he will eat in the light but for the most part
i toss in the frozen fish right before bed and leave it in all night, most of the time its gone
but i leave it in there till morning


----------



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

Ive had my rhom since Nov 06 and have seen him eat maybe 3 or 4 times. This was only because I was hiding at the time.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I had mine for about 4 years now. I have him eating shrimp and worms out of my hand


----------

